# Reheating food?



## MrKeenan (May 6, 2012)

Currently I don't make my meals for the whole day/week and just make them at the time I need them BUT as I am now working again I am going 8 hours without any nutritious food. So say I made my meals beforehand for a day, say boiled rice/pasta and chicken fillets cooked in the oven, could I then reheat that in the microwave? Or could anyone explain the reason why it can't be reheated? Just I can't stomach cold food at all. Would that not have bacteria problems both hot or cold? Sorry for such a silly question


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 6, 2012)

You're good man. Just chill your food after cooking it and it's safe to reheat and eat for a few days. As long as it is not left out at room temperature for more than 4 hours total you're good.


----------



## sassy69 (May 6, 2012)

I carry a cooler w/ a freezer pack and all my food packed. I reheat most of what I eat. I guess ideally you'd not want to reheat plastic that may leach shit, but outside of that, I generally reheat 2 of my 3 meals I carry w/ me. One of them is usually a protein pudding, so that stuff is ok cold. Just be sure you are good about cleaning your food carriers after. I wash my stuff after I eat in our office kitchen and then run it thru the dishwasher at home. I've been doing this for at least the last 15 years, so its not a biggie. If I'm totally stuck - a good example is when I travel for business and I won't necessarily have a microwave, I check if I can at least have a little refrigerator. But I rely on pouch tuna and carry my own plastic silverware, and ideally I'll hit a local grocery store for some fresh fruit, veggies or whatever I can work with.


----------



## MrKeenan (May 7, 2012)

Do any of you know where this idea of chicken reheated is a big no no?


----------



## easymoneymike (May 7, 2012)

Its fine to reheat.  I've been doing it for years.  As long as its been cooked to a safe temp to begin with and kept chilled until consumption its g2g.  I have to pack 3 meals a day to work and 2 of them are chicken meals usually.  Most of the time I eat them cold since I have 15 mins on breaks.  Some things you just about have to reheat though.  Steak gets pretty tough once its been cooked and chilled.  I won't eat it unless its hot off the grill.  As for tilapia, forget about eating it cold.  Once cooked, the fat will gel back up in the bowl and makes the most god awful slime you've ever seen.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 7, 2012)

I like to prep my food for 2 days. Any longer than that, I find it to be dingy and hard to eat. Set a side a couple hours to cook all the food for 2-3 days. IMO. putting your food in Pyrex glass containers makes the food smell and taste better than plastic crap! Also I don't season my food when I store it, I add Mrs Dash or whatever to the meals after cooking. The food--for me--tastes weird if seasoned prior to storage. I use a medium size Coleman cooler and pack it in the morning before my day--or my wife does most of the time.lol...


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Currently I don't make my meals for the whole day/week and just make them at the time I need them BUT as I am now working again I am going 8 hours without any nutritious food. So say I made my meals beforehand for a day, say boiled rice/pasta and chicken fillets cooked in the oven, could I then reheat that in the microwave? Or could anyone explain the reason why it can't be reheated? Just I can't stomach cold food at all. Would that not have bacteria problems both hot or cold? Sorry for such a silly question



after FULLY cooked. I see no issue with reheating food aslong as it has been kept in fridge after being cooked and is not older then 3 days (in fridge from day one)
fish can be another story. that i wouldnot push passed 1 day even in fridge.

I heat up food all the time. half of what I eat is reheated.  but I dont eat meat for the last 8 years so for me I can push it a bit longer.
also for meat you want it cooked due to bacteria. but for veggies, if you know your keeping it for later only LIGHTLY steem it so its still crunchy, then when you re-heat it it will not be as soft.


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Currently I don't make my meals for the whole day/week and just make them at the time I need them BUT as I am now working again I am going 8 hours without any nutritious food. So say I made my meals beforehand for a day, say boiled rice/pasta and chicken fillets cooked in the oven, could I then reheat that in the microwave? Or could anyone explain the reason why it can't be reheated? Just I can't stomach cold food at all. *Would that not have bacteria problems both hot or cold? Sorry for such a silly question*


you could have that issue regardless if your food is too old. 
but like i stated before, I think you would be MORE than ok.


----------



## Thresh (May 7, 2012)

I think the fact that almost everyone reheats leftovers on a normal basis and lives to tell you about it at the water cooler every day means you'll be just fine...


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Do any of you know where this idea of chicken reheated is a big no no?



because you can die from food poisening...
but that come more down to how you do it. 
2-3 days shit even 4 would me ok if stored right.
but MANY have gotten sick, eg:
Joe makes a chicken salad, eat half and leave the rest out for half the day, remembers, then puts it int he fridge. 3-4 days later re-heats it and is now spending a day on the toilet if not hospital.


ALWAYS store food RIGHT away ass soon as it has cooled down, if your gonna keep it.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 7, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Currently I don't make my meals for the whole day/week and just make them at the time I need them BUT as I am now working again I am going 8 hours without any nutritious food. So say I made my meals beforehand for a day, say boiled rice/pasta and chicken fillets cooked in the oven, could I then reheat that in the microwave? Or could anyone explain the reason why it can't be reheated? Just I can't stomach cold food at all. Would that not have bacteria problems both hot or cold? *Sorry for such a silly question*




Hey bro, this was not a silly question, it was a great question...


----------

